# New to Raw Diet, Help!



## Anastasiah (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there,

After doing a lot of research about what is best for my dog, I came to the conclusion that raw is the way to go. But, I am just not 100% sure on what to do. I have a GSD that is 13 weeks old and adorable, she weighs about 20 lbs. Right now she is on a mix between Nature's Variety medallions (we are switching proteins every couple of days) and Nature's Variety kibble. We want to use the rest of what we bought, but want to be prepared to start on a full raw diet. 

I would like any advice on where to start with my puppy. I know what all of the abbreviations mean, but I am not sure of how much/what to exactly give to her. I am planning on going to a local butcher and getting what he doesn't use, is there anything to avoid? I know that there is a ratio of how much meat, bone, and organ to use, but considering her age and weight how much of each would I give her to start? 

Also, I believe I want to include vegetables and fruit, I know there are a lot of mixed opinions. I am planning on mixing different vegetables in a blender and giving them to her with the meat. Again, any specific types to use/avoid/and how much? 

With supplements I am planning on using salmon oil, I am not sure if anything else is necessary, but I appreciate any thoughts.

I really do appreciate any input and advice. Again, I am new to this and have done some research it just comes down to the specifics. How much/which RMB, MM, OM, vegetables, fruits, supplements to start with for a 13 week old puppy who is 20 lbs. 

Thank you so much!
- Ana


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I feed Nature's Variety raw and kibble too, however, our vet recommends switching meats a lot slower than that, more like every 3 mos since some meats are richer than others. I know it took my pups a few days to adjust from chicken to venison. I'm no expert in BARF/RAW but I do give them frozen green beans that are quickly steamed, cooked cubed sweet potatoes, blueberries- I don't blend them just throw them in the bowl and they love it. The vet said to limit the amount of carrots because of the high sugar content. There's plenty of info about raw diet on this forum!


----------



## javamama (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm new to all this too, but I got some of the best information at Raw Dog Ranch - Getting Started
good luck!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Anastasiah said:


> I am planning on going to a local butcher and getting what he doesn't use, is there anything to avoid?


You won't get much usable stuff for a puppy that way. The meat scraps and such will be ok but you most likely won't get any Raw Meaty Bones that a pup could eat.



Anastasiah said:


> I know that there is a ratio of how much meat, bone, and organ to use, but considering her age and weight how much of each would I give her to start?


I usually start a puppy with about 7% of their 8 week old weight and adjust as necessary. I would start her at about 1.4 pounds and check her weight and figure after the first week.

Puppies are a little harder than adults when it comes to figuring amounts. Just like human babies they go through growth spurts and plateaus. The trick is to keep them looking fit and trim. Rolly-polly pups are cute but are NOT healthy.



Anastasiah said:


> Also, I believe I want to include vegetables and fruit, I know there are a lot of mixed opinions. I am planning on mixing different vegetables in a blender and giving them to her with the meat. Again, any specific types to use/avoid/and how much?


You want to avoid the nightshade family. From the Worlds Healthiest Foods website:



> Potatoes, tomatoes, sweet and hot peppers, eggplant, tomatillos, tamarios, pepinos, pimentos, paprika, cayenne, and Tabasco sauce are classified as nightshade foods. A particular group of substances in these foods, called alkaloids, can impact nerve-muscle function and digestive function in animals and humans, and may also be able to compromise joint function.


With fruit you want to avoid the grape family and try not to use too much fruit as it's high in sugars.

I would use no more than 5% of their daily amount in veggies or fruit. 

I *would* recommend finding fresh green tripe (not the stuff in your local grocery store) and use that instead.


----------



## Anastasiah (Jul 17, 2010)

With the Nature's Variety raw and kibble mixtures I've been doing it is getting pretty expensive pretty fast. From what I've read about raw diet, it can be a lot cheaper. I hope this is true. 

As for my pup, what should I actually start her on? Which protein is best to start for the puppy and should I include a ratio of organs and bones? I just want to make sure I know exactly what I'm doing before I start anything because I know it can be very harmful to the dog if I do it wrong. 

As for the vegetable part, what is tripe? You said to substitute tripe for the vegetables/fruit?

So all together, If I started my puppy say on chicken for awhile (since I shouldn't switch proteins too quickly), including chicken organs and bones (of course nothing that would be easy to choke on, but something like the neck or back), added some vegetables/fruit or tripe (5%) and maybe some salmon oil and an egg every once and awhile, she would be set?

I really appreciate this, thank you!!!


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

I've always read for a good, basic mix you can do this:

45% RMB
5% OM
45% MM
5% veggies, fruits or whatever


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Anastasiah said:


> With the Nature's Variety raw and kibble mixtures I've been doing it is getting pretty expensive pretty fast. From what I've read about raw diet, it can be a lot cheaper. I hope this is true.


If you plan ahead then yes, it can be cheaper.

You will want to buy in bulk - that gets you the best prices. In order to buy in bulk (like a 40 lb case of chicken necks) you will need someplace to store all that. Get yourself a freezer JUST for the dog. I always recommend checking your local papers and Craigslist for people GIVING AWAY freezers.



> As for my pup, what should I actually start her on? Which protein is best to start for the puppy and should I include a ratio of organs and bones?


The easiest to get hold of is chicken so it's a good starting place. Any part of the chicken is fine (the legs may be too much for her if she's really young) to use as Raw Meaty Bones.

Any meat without bone (like hamburger or chicken breasts) will work for Muscle Meat.

Liver is the easiest Organ Meat to find. 



> As for the vegetable part, what is tripe? You said to substitute tripe for the vegetables/fruit?


Tripe is the stomach of a ruminating (chews cud) animal. The stuff you see in grocery stores is called White tripe - because it's been cleaned and bleached so it will be fit for human consumption.

The stuff you want for the dogs is GREEN tripe. It's basically the stomach taken right from the animal. Any foreign objects are removed and it's either cut up or ground.

It smells like the Cow buildings at a county fair in high summer!! Some can't STAND it - I think it smells kinda ok. :wild:

It's basically grass and other greens that has been partially digested and it's full of nutrients and enzymes and other 'stuff' that is really good for dogs.



> So all together, If I started my puppy say on chicken for awhile (since I shouldn't switch proteins too quickly), including chicken organs and bones (of course nothing that would be easy to choke on, but something like the neck or back), added some vegetables/fruit or tripe (5%) and maybe some salmon oil and an egg every once and awhile, she would be set?


To start with, yes. With puppies I don't worry as much about adding new proteins slowly.

When I wean my pups to raw they get all SORTS of proteins in their meals. Beef, chicken, lamb, goat, bison, fish, duck, turkey, pork ... the list goes on.



> I really appreciate this, thank you!!!


Always glad to help!!


----------

